# Film is definately dying



## gsgary

Not, Uk's largest chemist is ramping up stock of B+W film 
Black white film in vogue as Boots ramps up supplies in response to soaring demand update - Amateur Photographer

Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO


----------



## compur

Thank you for posting a link to the good news but I have to say that I personally don't appreciate posts that begin with a false or misleading headline. 

You know, a lot of people only read headlines and may not read your post at all or may read it but not get the joke.

Just my opinion.


----------



## BrickHouse

Glad it's not a dying medium. Would be a shame to lose such a beautiful method of creating images.


----------



## Derrel

According to one of the few remaining Kodak vice presidents, they used to employ over 30,000 people in the manufacturing of film. Currently, they employ a little over 300 people in the manufacturing of film. And Kodak Park now has some really nice spaghetti sauce and salsa bottling going on using some of the old machinery and lines Kodak once used. But yeah, there has been a small uptick in the number of people seeking out film. So yeah...after its more than 100-fold decline, there is finally a minor uptick in demand for film in the UK...

New York Times Documentary on Kodak Clinging to a Future Beyond Film Resource Magazine


----------



## webestang64

I work in a camera store, trust me, film ain't going nowhere. Sales of rolls and number for development has gone up and keeps rising. Well, not E-6......2-6 rolls a month, OUCH.


----------



## Derrel

This thread from APUG pretty much says it all:

Chart of film sales 1980-2012 

The total demand for ALL film worldwide, peaked in the year 2000, and has dropped like a stone since then. One of the last large uses for film was to make motion picture prints for theater distribution, but that industry is pretty much dead, and the studios have shifted to video for their feature films and for documentary production AND theaters and TV stations now are showing their offerings in digital format, off of drives. DIstributing theatrical releases in computer formats saves a ton of money.

This article has some interesting film vs digital video info.How Digital Cinema Took Over The 35mm Film The New Republic

Here's an interesting stat from the movie business, "To produce and ship a 35mm print to an American cinema costs about $1,500. Multiply that by, say, 5,000 prints for a big movie and it comes to $7.5 million. Digital formats can do the same job for 90 percent less."


----------



## timor

$7.5 million ! This is still small change comparing to the general cost of making a "big" movie, in average $250-350 million and another 30 - 40 millions for advertising campaign. It is not the cost of making copies, it is the speed what counts for the industry, and convenience. It doesn't mean cinema is any better, just more and more special effects (digitally made, of course) to cover up flat fables. All the good movies, worth preservation are copied to film anyway. Just in case, (EMP resistant ).


----------



## unpopular

For god sakes.

Not this again.

Nobody edits optically. Nobody. Not in a major film anyway (and the overwhelming majority of independent films as well). It's all scanned in, and has been for some time now. Independence Day was shot on film, so was Jurassic Park and Titanic. Aside from the techniques used in Avatar, digital capture does *not *make special effects more convenient or less expensive.


----------



## gsgary

compur said:


> Thank you for posting a link to the good news but I have to say that I personally don't appreciate posts that begin with a false or misleading headline.
> 
> You know, a lot of people only read headlines and may not read your post at all or may read it but not get the joke.
> 
> Just my opinion.


It was because most on here think film is dead it maybe in the US but not in Europe


----------



## gsgary

Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital


----------



## cgw

gsgary said:


> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital



That's because it's been digitally restored! 

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/30/m...o-screen-and-blu-ray.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## gsgary

cgw said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's been digitally restored!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/30/m...o-screen-and-blu-ray.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0
Click to expand...

Quentin Tarantino Says Digital Projection is the Death of Cinema As I Know It


----------



## cgw

gsgary said:


> Not, Uk's largest chemist is ramping up stock of B+W film
> Black white film in vogue as Boots ramps up supplies in response to soaring demand update - Amateur Photographer
> 
> Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO



Sorry you're trapped in this alternate reality. Funny but there's no quantification of "soaring demand"  here. Sounds like they're simply adding a bit more b&w film alongside the HP5 and XP2 they've always carried.


----------



## gsgary

cgw said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not, Uk's largest chemist is ramping up stock of B+W film
> Black white film in vogue as Boots ramps up supplies in response to soaring demand update - Amateur Photographer
> 
> Welcome to ILFORD PHOTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you're trapped in this alternate reality. Funny but there's no quantification of "soaring demand"  here. Sounds like they're simply adding a bit more b&w film alongside the HP5 and XP2 they've always carried.
Click to expand...

Don't worry I can get any film I want


----------



## cgw

gsgary said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting a link to the good news but I have to say that I personally don't appreciate posts that begin with a false or misleading headline.
> 
> You know, a lot of people only read headlines and may not read your post at all or may read it but not get the joke.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> It was because most on here think film is dead it maybe in the US but not in Europe
Click to expand...


Utterly clueless. Seems this didn't penetrate your little cotton wool world:

http://motion.kodak.com/motion/Publ...ab_39_s_Mobile_Film_Processing_Laboratory.htm

Note there's a scanner in the trailer...

Time to stow the tar brush, wise up,  and realize that the "US" and "Europe" are big places containing many different markets for all sorts of products, including film products and services.


----------



## limr

OH MY GOD, STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!

No, film does not have the massive market that it used to have. Nor is it dead.

You know what IS dead? THE HORSE! Dead! Deceased! Expired! Gone to meet its maker! Rung down the curtain and joined the choir invisible! It is an EX-HORSE!


----------



## 480sparky

limr said:


> OH MY GOD, STOP IT STOP IT STOP IT, FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY!
> 
> No, film does not have the massive market that it used to have. Nor is it dead.
> 
> You know what IS dead? THE HORSE! Dead! Deceased! Expired! Gone to meet its maker! Rung down the curtain and joined the choir invisible! It is an EX-HORSE!










Translation:  Go shoot something now.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Kodak suffered from more than a decline in film demand.

And it's a good thing I have all that stuff in the freezer. If I shoot a roll a day it'll be deep into 2016 before I run out. And that's if I don't buy any more.


----------



## Orrin

Been shooting film since the 1940's. At this point, I have both film and digital cameras. Unless I need an image in a hurry, I go with the film. In my area, I can still buy Fuji 35mm film at Walmart and a local camera store still processes the film and gives me a hi-res CD with the images.


----------



## vintagesnaps

There's someone at the Eastman House doing workshops and is coating film so I suppose someone somewhere somehow will keep making film.

There is digital restoration done but a movement to produce movies on film; the quality is just different and some people prefer it. I like being able to scan photos etc. but I like the physical, it actually exists, aspect of film and the look of a print done in a wet darkroom.


----------



## unpopular

gsgary said:


> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital



Digital Cinema produces THE WORST quality!

http://cinapse.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/lars-triers-film-melancholia.jpg
http://www.ramascreen.com/wp-content/uploads/Martha-Marcy-May-Marlene.png
http://www.slantmagazine.com/assets/film/electrickchildren.jpg
http://static01.nyt.com/images/2013/03/08/arts/08ELECTRICK/08ELECTRICK-articleLarge-v2.jpg
https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/ida.jpg
http://i.ytimg.com/vi/MRzbCZtiWYc/maxresdefault.jpg

Garbage I tell you! GARBAGE!!!!


----------



## unpopular

Really Makes me want to throw up!

https://teddyloxley.files.wordpress.com/2014/01/fhd010bvt_ryan_gosling_026.jpg

All that dynamic range. It's just so darn AWEFUL.


----------



## Buckster

Don't mind me...

I'm just here to see all the die-hard film fanatics with their panties all in bunches, desperately pointing out why their photographic equivalent of blank recordable VHS tapes will always be superior and in enough demand that they will NEVER stop being cheap and available.


----------



## unpopular

https://thefocusedfilmographer.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/tree-of-life-dinosaur.jpg

But wasn't Tree of Life shot on film? Where did they get the dinosaur from? ::so confused::


----------



## Overread

Film front I'm still going to say that the Dark Crystal era of film making had some magic to the image rendering that wasn't so - eh - "clean" as digital is today. I still love those old fantasy films


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> Film front I'm still going to say that *the Dark Crystal* era of film making had some magic to the image rendering that wasn't so - eh - "clean" as digital is today. I still love those old fantasy films



That was one of my favorite films when I was just a young lass!


----------



## bhop

I like film, if you don't then we're enemies...just sayin..

well.. unless i'm using my digital camera..


----------



## unpopular

Overread said:


> Film front I'm still going to say that the Dark Crystal era of film making had some magic to the image rendering that wasn't so - eh - "clean" as digital is today. I still love those old fantasy films



I don't believe in magic.


----------



## compur

Buckster said:


> Don't mind me...
> 
> I'm just here to see all the die-hard film fanatics with their panties all in bunches, desperately pointing out why their photographic equivalent of blank recordable VHS tapes will always be superior and in enough demand that they will NEVER stop being cheap and available.



Which posts would that be?


----------



## Buckster

compur said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me...
> 
> I'm just here to see all the die-hard film fanatics with their panties all in bunches, desperately pointing out why their photographic equivalent of blank recordable VHS tapes will always be superior and in enough demand that they will NEVER stop being cheap and available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which posts would that be?
Click to expand...

Sorry, but there are rules.  One is that I'm not allowed to talk about it, like Fight Club.  

Another is that if you can't figure it out on your own by reading between the lines of the posts to detect the anxiety involved, it's probably best if you don't spend too much time and energy trying, otherwise it can be like asking someone to explain the joke's punchline when everyone else is already laughing - which can be embarrassing.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Buckster said:
			
		

> Sorry, but there are rules.  One is that I'm not allowed to talk about it, like Fight Club.
> 
> Another is that if you can't figure it out on your own by reading between the lines of the posts to detect the anxiety involved, it's probably best if you don't spend too much time and energy trying, otherwise it can be like asking someone to explain the joke's punchline when everyone else is already laughing - which can be embarrassing.



Go away boy ya bother me.


----------



## unpopular

vintagesnaps said:


> There's someone at the Eastman House doing workshops and is coating film so I suppose someone somewhere somehow will keep making film.



Coating glass sheets isn't exactly a dark art. I've never done it, and I know there is a lot of technique involved - but it's hardly rocket science provided that you're OK with orthochrome.

Panchro OTOH is another kettle of worms (i've looked into it).

But I really doubt that a few people with a bowl full of egg whites constitutes silver's survival. If anything, I'd say when that point comes film is officially and completely dead.


----------



## compur

Buckster said:


> ... if you can't figure it out on your own by reading between the lines of the posts to detect the anxiety involved,,,



I think it has more to do with your own delusions than anyone else's real "anxiety."


----------



## vintagesnaps

Not coating glass, he already had the base and was applying the emulsion - ya know, actually making film. (I don't remember all the specifics, might have been for a workshop at the Eastman House, probably on their website).


----------



## unpopular

vintagesnaps said:


> Not coating glass, he already had the base and was applying the emulsion - ya know, actually making film. (I don't remember all the specifics, might have been for a workshop at the Eastman House, probably on their website).



The process ought to be essentially the same, unless we're talking about roll films... I can imagine a machine for that though and under red lamps, shouldn't be terribly complex or hard to use. Getting an even coating would be the most significant challenge.... this is all taking me back to my autochrome ideas...


----------



## Buckster

Always glad to set you folks up for the inevitable punchlines.

You're welcome.


----------



## unpopular

and he says i'm arrogant.


----------



## compur

He also misspelled his own screen name


----------



## runnah

I am just waiting for hi-8 tapes to make a comeback.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> I am just waiting for hi-8 tapes to make a comeback.



Who said they ever went away?


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for hi-8 tapes to make a comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said they ever went away?
Click to expand...


God I hope so

We just dumped all our tape based cameras at work in favor of all digital.


----------



## Alexr25

unpopular said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital Cinema produces THE WORST quality!
> 
> http://cinapse.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/lars-triers-film-melancholia.jpg
> http://www.ramascreen.com/wp-content/uploads/Martha-Marcy-May-Marlene.png
> http://www.slantmagazine.com/assets/film/electrickchildren.jpg
> http://static01.nyt.com/images/2013/03/08/arts/08ELECTRICK/08ELECTRICK-articleLarge-v2.jpg
> https://thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/ida.jpg
> http://i.ytimg.com/vi/MRzbCZtiWYc/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> Garbage I tell you! GARBAGE!!!!
Click to expand...

That's what's so great about it, the medium matches the content!


----------



## unpopular

Alexr25 said:


> That's what's so great about it, the medium matches the content!



Yeah. _Ida _is regarded as one of the best films in history...
_
Electrick Children_ though is just weird. And _Melancholia _... well. I'll give you that one.


----------



## timor

Where is will, there maybe way:
Retro Thing DIY A Retired Kodak Chemist s Dream Machine
Hm... When you love something, you love something. At least in this case...


----------



## webestang64

VHS is making a comeback......this documentary made me several hundred dollars selling old tapes.....Rewind This 2013 - IMDb


----------



## Buckster

webestang64 said:


> VHS is making a comeback


That's the spirit!!  

Won't be long now, and Walmart and Best Buy will be replacing all their DVD and BluRay shelves with VHS tapes again!  WOOT!!!  

Soon we'll have full-sized metal and glass phone booths with doors on every street corner again too!


----------



## runnah

I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Nope. Started with film and never stopped. Have a few digital cameras as well.

Preference? B&W film printed wet.


----------



## unpopular

I do miss alternative process. Digital negatives always seemed silly to me.


----------



## minicoop1985

runnah said:


> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.



Ahem...


----------



## webestang64

Buckster said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VHS is making a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!!
> 
> Won't be long now, and Walmart and Best Buy will be replacing all their DVD and BluRay shelves with VHS tapes again!  WOOT!!!
> 
> Soon we'll have full-sized metal and glass phone booths with doors on every street corner again too!
Click to expand...


Like I said.....I just sit back and count my money from used VHS tape sales.


----------



## webestang64

runnah said:


> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.



You can add me to that list.............


----------



## vintagesnaps

Me 'n Martin. (and Coop and Webe and ...?) Never stopped shooting film. But I only have one digital camera (well, two, if you count the Lego camera). And I do some alt. processes, lumen prints and cyanotypes.

By the time film was supposed to be dead it came back (if it was ever really gone), it's just obviously not mainstream. Which is somewhat how it's always been, in that in the past 'everybody' would have had an instamatic or later on a p&s, and mostly just people who were into photography probably had an SLR, and spent time learning and enjoying photography beyond taking family & holiday & vacation pictures.

What the general public might buy or use isn't necessarily what people do for many specific hobbies and interests etc. I'd buy maybe a 2H graphite pencil; most people would probably just buy a pack of pencils in the back-to-school aisle.

So shooting film may be a niche in the photography world, so what? Do what you want and quit buggin' those of us who shoot film. just use the 'ignore' feature... lol


----------



## vintagesnaps

And I still use my VHS/DVD player, I mean, I still have tapes...


Let's bring back 8 tracks! lol On second thought maybe not... altho there's one somewhere in the basement.

Super 8 is back.


----------



## runnah

Nope, my list is made up!

I honestly don't care. But I do question those who have to constantly remind everyone that they shoot film.

"How do you know if someone shoots film?"
"Don't worry, they'll let you know."


----------



## Buckster

webestang64 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VHS is making a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!!
> 
> Won't be long now, and Walmart and Best Buy will be replacing all their DVD and BluRay shelves with VHS tapes again!  WOOT!!!
> 
> Soon we'll have full-sized metal and glass phone booths with doors on every street corner again too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said.....I just sit back and count my money from used VHS tape sales.
Click to expand...

In that case, you should quit your day job and just roll around on the bed in all that money.  Maybe buy a football team with it.


----------



## gsgary

I was listening to Led Zeppelin 2 on Monday night on a reel to reel sounded fantastic


----------



## terri

minicoop1985 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Overread

Terri we all agreed you don't count until you get a scanner


----------



## vintagesnaps

And Terri. Who can describe her photos and we can all visualize them! lol

You know, we're in the section titled 'Film Discussion'..... so don't read this section if you don't want to read about us discussing film! lol We like it. We are shooting film. And so, are likely to be posting about it. No one has to read any threads titled anything even remotely to do with film. 

Now what was this thread about anyway? lol Oh yeah, Gary got married and danced at his wedding and...


----------



## Derrel

_*In a world......*_

"Damnit, Jim, I'm a digital shooter, not a film shooter!"

"Bones, I don't want to hear that kind of talk here, aboard the _USS Developing Tank_. It's bad for morale, it's bad for the officers and the enlisted personnel."

"Awww, you're right Jim...ever since I drank that blasted Ilfordian fixer, I just haven't been the same. I'm sorry Jim..."

"You're forgiven, Bones. Now let's get in there and mix up that batch of Dektol...the crew has contact sheets they are expecting."


----------



## Buckster

We're going to need to put together a landing party to obtain more developer from the hostile planet below.  Derrel, put on a red shirt and meet the rest of us in the transporter room.


----------



## Overread

Mods are gold shirts
Subscribed members blue shirts
Regular members red shirts


----------



## limr

Overread said:


> Mods are gold shirts
> Subscribed members blue shirts
> Regular members red shirts



Noooo, I don't want to be a red shirt! 
I hereby refuse to be on any kind of landing party.


----------



## vintagesnaps

You don't need to, you're making your own caffenol.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

runnah said:


> I honestly don't care. But I do question those who have to constantly remind everyone that they shoot film.



Well considering this here be the film users discussion forum what did you fookin' expect?? Plein air painters talking 'bout canvas?


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> Terri we all agreed you don't count until you get a scanner



This was scanned with my £12 scanner (Plustek 7500i) from our club auction  HP5 developed in Rodinal


----------



## compur

runnah said:


> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.



I think if you removed all the digital shooters who are doing it just because "film is too hard," you'd be left with ... nobody.


----------



## unpopular

Overread said:


> Mods are gold shirts
> Subscribed members blue shirts
> Regular members red shirts



My wife likes it when I wear her red skirt.


----------



## timor

runnah said:


> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.


I gonna cry ! You are   forgetting    me  !  How can you...


----------



## timor

Derrel, you still awake ?


----------



## Fred Berg

Derrel said:


> _*In a world......*_
> 
> "Damnit, Jim, I'm a digital shooter, not a film shooter!"
> 
> "Bones, I don't want to hear that kind of talk here, aboard the _USS Developing Tank_. It's bad for morale, it's bad for the officers and the enlisted personnel."
> 
> "Awww, you're right Jim...ever since I drank that blasted Ilfordian fixer, I just haven't been the same. I'm sorry Jim..."
> 
> "You're forgiven, Bones. Now let's get in there and mix up that batch of Dektol...the crew has contact sheets they are expecting."



Fascinating.


----------



## webestang64

Buckster said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VHS is making a comeback
> 
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!!
> 
> Won't be long now, and Walmart and Best Buy will be replacing all their DVD and BluRay shelves with VHS tapes again!  WOOT!!!
> 
> Soon we'll have full-sized metal and glass phone booths with doors on every street corner again too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said.....I just sit back and count my money from used VHS tape sales.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In that case, you should quit your day job and just roll around on the bed in all that money.  Maybe buy a football team with it.
Click to expand...


It just amazes me I can find rare OOP tapes from 25 cents to $1 each and sell them for $25-$100 each..............


----------



## runnah

terri said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
Click to expand...


I thought you reached a higher plane beyond mere film.


----------



## timor

runnah said:


> I thought you reached a higher plane beyond mere film.


Now we are getting somewhere with this discussion. "Higher plane beyond film"... I start to understand humanity. (Good for me. Better late than never... Now borrow me your gun, I have to shoot myself.)


----------



## runnah

timor said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you reached a higher plane beyond mere film.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere with this discussion. "Higher plane beyond film"... I start to understand humanity. (Good for me. Better late than never... Now borrow me your gun, I have to shoot myself.)
Click to expand...


Through meditation and use of a sweat lodge, terri has managed to send me photos using only the powers of her mind.


----------



## timor

runnah said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you reached a higher plane beyond mere film.
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are getting somewhere with this discussion. "Higher plane beyond film"... I start to understand humanity. (Good for me. Better late than never... Now borrow me your gun, I have to shoot myself.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Through meditation and use of a sweat lodge, terri has managed to send me photos using only the powers of her mind.
Click to expand...

Impressive ! But this technology is not new ! Way before digital... Or we are wrong about human history ?


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna cry ! You are   forgetting    me  !  How can you...
Click to expand...

I haven't forgotten you [emoji6]


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna cry ! You are   forgetting    me  !  How can you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten you [emoji6]
Click to expand...

Thanks. We shoot film just for love of it. Turns out it is not only more complicated technologically (for the photographer), but also harder socially, being scorn by digital folks. (And nowadays everyone is digital.) Like it's really matter how I get my kicks ?


----------



## gsgary

timor said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna cry ! You are   forgetting    me  !  How can you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten you [emoji6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. We shoot film just for love of it. Turns out it is not only more complicated technologically (for the photographer), but also harder socially, being scorn by digital folks. (And nowadays everyone is digital.) Like it's really matter how I get my kicks ?
Click to expand...

I see quite a few people shooting film when out and about with my camera, digital shooter also come over when they see my cameras not saying which make [emoji3]


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you removed all the film users who are doing it "just to be different" you'd be left with Gary and limr.
> 
> 
> 
> I gonna cry ! You are   forgetting    me  !  How can you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't forgotten you [emoji6]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. We shoot film just for love of it. Turns out it is not only more complicated technologically (for the photographer), but also harder socially, being scorn by digital folks. (And nowadays everyone is digital.) Like it's really matter how I get my kicks ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see quite a few people shooting film when out and about with my camera, digital shooter also come over when they see my cameras not saying which make [emoji3]
Click to expand...

Nice.


----------



## Derrel

Carrying a film camera around in public is good for curious stares, finger-pointing, and people who just walk up to you and ask about your, "Antique camera." Something really old and oddball, like in my experience, the Yashica 635 and baby Speed Graphic, serves as an amazing ice breaker...I have found with either of those two, people are willing to pose for photos, totally out of the blue.

If I ever get my *** in gear, I swear, this summer I am going to shoot the 12 shots of 2.25 x 3.25 sheet film I loaded into my film holders last summer!!! I have been using a 120 6x6 rollfilm back on the Speed Graphic.


----------



## terri

Derrel said:


> Carrying a film camera around in public is good for curious stares, finger-pointing, and people who just walk up to you and ask about your, "Antique camera." Something really old and oddball, like in my experience, the Yashica 635 and baby Speed Graphic, serves as an amazing ice breaker...I have found with either of those two, people are willing to pose for photos, totally out of the blue.
> 
> If I ever get my *** in gear, I swear, this summer I am going to shoot the 12 shots of 2.25 x 3.25 sheet film I loaded into my film holders last summer!!! I have been using a 120 6x6 rollfilm back on the Speed Graphic.


Well, git yer ass in gear and do it!     

I expect nothing less but great work from you, with all your experience.   The sheet film is waiting patiently....


----------



## timor

terri said:


> The sheet film is waiting patiently....


It expires... Sadly.


----------



## terri

timor said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> The sheet film is waiting patiently....
> 
> 
> 
> It expires... Sadly.
Click to expand...

True.   But it's only been a year.   I'm betting he makes it work!


----------



## Derrel

Terri, thanks for the vote of confidence!
Timor--it's fairly old film....it says 200 ISO on the box, but I'm going to expose it at 100 and develop and hope for minimal fogging...but who knows. I got the film with the camera. The film I have is "J and C Classic 200 BW", and Made in Europe. It has a web address on the box, so it's not gsgary-like-25-years-out-of-date-Pierre-Trudeau-era-old.


----------



## terri

J and C!   I haven't heard that name in years.   IIRC, they were a couple of guys who started a small company (J&C Photo, I think?) and were getting products produced from Europe...seems to me they were both active on APUG and had a good business going but one of them fell ill, which led to the demise of the company.   I had a box of J&C Photo enlarging paper that I liked a lot, and couldn't replace once it was gone.


----------



## timor

Derrel said:


> Terri, thanks for the vote of confidence!
> Timor--it's fairly old film....it says 200 ISO on the box, but I'm going to expose it at 100 and develop and hope for minimal fogging...but who knows. I got the film with the camera. The film I have is "J and C Classic 200 BW", and Made in Europe. It has a web address on the box, so it's not gsgary-like-25-years-out-of-date-Pierre-Trudeau-era-old.


Pierre Trudeau era. That's good one !
I just got some PX in 120 format, 11 years past the date. Is fogging like hell, but I gonna use it in one of my "camera obscura primitiva".  
Maybe also mix some high contrast developer with extra potassium bromide.


----------



## rexbobcat

gsgary said:


> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital



The Walking Dead TV show is shot on 16mm film.


----------



## timor

rexbobcat said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quentin Tarentino is still using film and some of the other big film makers are still using it, when I see an old film the colours are beautiful compared to digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead TV show is shot on 16mm film.
Click to expand...

Yes ! You're right. And the main reasons are reliability and speed of production.


----------



## SoulfulRecover

Derrel said:


> Carrying a film camera around in public is good for curious stares, finger-pointing, and people who just walk up to you and ask about your, "Antique camera.



I think the typical response I get is "Polaroid film still exists????" in regards to my Landcamera 320


----------



## limr

SoulfulRecover said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying a film camera around in public is good for curious stares, finger-pointing, and people who just walk up to you and ask about your, "Antique camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the typical response I get is "Polaroid film still exists????" in regards to my Landcamera 320
Click to expand...


I get the same when I'm out with my 100. Most of the comments I get when people ask me about any of my cameras (which range from 20-60 years old) tend to revolve around that person's memory of whatever camera I am carrying, and how it's exciting to see someone still shooting film. I've only once gotten a, "So why don't you just shoot digital? It's faster," when someone was asking me about my C330. Seemed like a bit of silly question to ask of someone who was carrying a beast like that - one look at that thing should explain that I'm not a person who is overly concerned with convenience and instant gratification


----------



## SoulfulRecover

limr said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying a film camera around in public is good for curious stares, finger-pointing, and people who just walk up to you and ask about your, "Antique camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the typical response I get is "Polaroid film still exists????" in regards to my Landcamera 320
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get the same when I'm out with my 100. Most of the comments I get when people ask me about any of my cameras (which range from 20-60 years old) tend to revolve around that person's memory of whatever camera I am carrying, and how it's exciting to see someone still shooting film. I've only once gotten a, "So why don't you just shoot digital? It's faster," when someone was asking me about my C330. Seemed like a bit of silly question to ask of someone who was carrying a beast like that - one look at that thing should explain that I'm not a person who is overly concerned with convenience and instant gratification
Click to expand...


A few people have commented on my RZ67 but that's always "wow that thing is HUGE" haha.

One company owner (was in front of a bar) didn't understand that the 4x5 I was shooting was a film camera and not a video camera. He
thought we were press filming because of a violent stabbing that happened nearby and he didn't want bad press. We were photographing a water tower that was a couple streets over.

Had a lady downtown ask if I was shooting a Yashica TLR to which I replied it was a Rollei. She turned up her nose to that response hahaha


----------



## limr

Turned up her nose at a Rollei?? I am really digging my Yashica D TLR and all, but I wouldn't call it good enough to snub a Rollei


----------



## SoulfulRecover

limr said:


> Turned up her nose at a Rollei?? I am really digging my Yashica D TLR and all, but I wouldn't call it good enough to snub a Rollei



I sold the Rollei for the RZ. My wife has a Yashica EM TLR that I can use if I want. It seems nice enough and has a built in light meter which is nice. My Rollei did not have one


----------



## limr

Yashica lenses are quite nice and I'm really enjoying the D. There's no light meter, though. It's pretty old. Actually, I dropped it last week and the screw from the lid fell out, so I have to fix that, but it seemed to have not affected the functioning in any way. I like a sturdy camera! (And apparently I need one, too!  )


----------



## unpopular

Yashica TLRs really do demonstrate that sharpness isn't everything. They aren't razor sharp lenses, but they are really nice nonetheless.


----------

